# John 11:35



## kvanlaan (Apr 9, 2008)

Why? Why did He weep?

I ask because I have heard from at least one person that Christ was simply "overwhelmed" by sorrow of the situation, however, to me that flies in the face of His divinity. I can see His humanity being expressed in weeping for the grief that it caused those with Him, but as He knew that Lazarus would live, I don't know that "overwhelmed" is at all accurate. 

Any ideas on how to explain this situation succinctly?


----------



## Herald (Apr 9, 2008)

Kevin, he loved Lazarus!

John 11:36 6 So the Jews were saying, "See how He loved him!" 

I don't take it any further than that.


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 9, 2008)

The question is answered in the context Kevin.

When Jesus saw her weeping, and the Jews who had come with her also weeping, he was deeply moved in his spirit and greatly troubled. 34 And he said, “Where have you laid him?” They said to him, “Lord, come and see.” 35 Jesus wept. 36 So the Jews said, “See how he loved him!” 37 But some of them said, “Could not he who opened the eyes of the blind man also have kept this man from dying?”

He wept because he was deeply moved and troubled? His guts were wrenched. Why? Because he saw Mary's deep and bitter grief. He loved Mary.

Second, the Jews concluded that he loved Lazurus. They were correct. 

Jesus, as God, had the authority to raise Lazurus to die another day. As a man Jesus grieved at the destructiveness of sin and the loss it brought on for all those he loves.

After that we can only speculate. Was Jesus thinking of the Fall and it's repercussions? Was he thinking of the separation that he would soon suffer because of sin?

Jesus would have been inhuman to not have wept.


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 9, 2008)

Thank you both - nice and succinct, as I had hoped. 

I was dealing with one person saying that the situation was just too much for Christ (and I can't abide that idea) and one who was saying that because He was fully human, He was as full of human foibles (this guy was also claiming that 'lost gospels' tell us about Jesus being a naughty boy when He was a child - so I'm talking about WAY out in left field) as the next guy, but well beyond showing grief for someone He loved. Processing a dignified and theologically correct answer in such an environment can be a little challenging for me. Thanks!


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Apr 9, 2008)

I doubt Jesus wept because He was "sad" Lazarus died. After all, he raised him from the dead immediately afterwards, so He would have no reason to cry for sadness. You could even make the case that He was sad to bring Lazarus back because he would have to live on earth again rather than spending eternity with God. 

In verse 33 it says He saw Mary and the people weeping He "groaned in the spirit and was troubled." To me He is more angry and disappointed in their short-term view of things and ultimate lack of faith. If they truly believed Lazarus would be with God they wouldn't be so utterly despondent; sad yes, but completely distraught, no. It could also be His sadness at the damaging effects of sin.


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 9, 2008)

We can't be sucked into the misunderstanding that tears are a sign of weakness. They are a sign of emotion, of deep feeling and a troubled spirit. These are not weaknesses. The psalms list the entire scope of human emotion and do not pass judgment on emotion as a weakness. Human emotion is a reflection of God's pathos which is also not avoided in Scripture. There have been too many in church history who try to separate emotion from reason - big mistake, the scriptures never do this. Jesus in his humanity and divinity is filled with emotion but he is never capricious and maintains his sovereignty and authority.


----------



## Herald (Apr 9, 2008)

ColdSilverMoon said:


> I doubt Jesus wept because He was "sad" Lazarus died. After all, he raised him from the dead immediately afterwards, so He would have no reason to cry for sadness. You could even make the case that He was sad to bring Lazarus back because he would have to live on earth again rather than spending eternity with God.
> 
> In verse 33 it says He saw Mary and the people weeping He "groaned in the spirit and was troubled." To me He is more angry and disappointed in their short-term view of things and ultimate lack of faith. If they truly believed Lazarus would be with God they wouldn't be so utterly despondent; sad yes, but completely distraught, no. It could also be His sadness at the damaging effects of sin.



Mason, let's not forgot the humanity of Christ. Someone dear to Him had died. The pain of Lazarus' family was great, and they were dear to our Lord, as well. I have no problem with Jesus being moved emotionally over the entire affair.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Apr 9, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> Mason, let's not forgot the humanity of Christ. Someone dear to Him had died. The pain of Lazarus' family was great, and they were dear to our Lord, as well. I have no problem with Jesus being moved emotionally over the entire affair.



I have no problem with Him being moved emotionally either, and that may be part of it. But He was about to raise Lazarus, so it doesn't make sense to me that He would be sad that he died. I can see Him being sad for Mary and Martha, but again, knowing He would soon raise Lazarus and that they would be overjoyed, would He really be that sad for them?


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 9, 2008)

Following that same reasoning Mason, how would you explain Christ's tears in the garden and his request to escape the suffering? He knew he would be resurrected.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Apr 9, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> Following that same reasoning Mason, how would you explain Christ's tears in the garden and his request to escape the suffering? He knew he would be resurrected.



He knew He would experience total separation from the Father, albeit temporarily. Still, that experience is too horrible to even consider. He wasn't crying for His physical crucifixion so much as the Father turning His back on Him. But please understand, I'm not trying to argue Jesus wasn't emotional or couldn't experience sadness, just that given the situation of John 11, it seemed His tears were for other reasons.


----------



## A5pointer (Apr 9, 2008)

Carson suggest the language allows for the weeping to have a connotation of anger as well as sorrow. As Bob has said it was in reaction to the toll of sin being death and the resulting pain caused for the one's who loved Lazarus. And John as a whole purposely does not paint Jesus in the light of him suffering and being sorrowful. John's focus is on his obedience to the task given Him by the father. So an appeal to him weeping in the garden does not fit John.


----------



## Herald (Apr 9, 2008)

ColdSilverMoon said:


> North Jersey Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > Mason, let's not forgot the humanity of Christ. Someone dear to Him had died. The pain of Lazarus' family was great, and they were dear to our Lord, as well. I have no problem with Jesus being moved emotionally over the entire affair.
> ...



Why do we cry even though we know a loved one, who is in Christ, dies?


----------



## A5pointer (Apr 9, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> ColdSilverMoon said:
> 
> 
> > North Jersey Baptist said:
> ...



We miss thier presence in our lives.


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 9, 2008)

On Resurrection Sunday I was listening to some resurrection themed songs in our kitchen that my wife asked me to que up. One of the songs was sung by my best friend for years in our concerts. He died the day after Christmas a few years ago. As I listened to the song I began to weep and the tears flowed freely.

My 13 year old daughter became very alarmed. She yelled, "Turn it off, turn it off." I looked at her and asked 'why?" She said, "because it's making you sad. Turn it off."

I explained to her that there is nothing wrong with sadness. That the Lord has brought a bitter yet sweet memory to me. I miss Kenny and hearing this song hurts but I would rather have the hurt WITH the memory than to not have the memory at all. I also cry in anger for the fall and sin that caused death to enter creation. But I also cry with joy because Kenny is with Jesus and the Lord has prepared a place for us. My emotions do not betray a doubt of God's sovereignty, instead they proclaim that God is Lord of my emotions and my hurt and my joy. I cry for the joy that God will reconcile all of creation and I long for that time.

When I read of Jesus crying, my spirit doesn't ask, "Why did he cry?", instead, I simply agree and say, "Of course he did!"


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Apr 9, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> ColdSilverMoon said:
> 
> 
> > North Jersey Baptist said:
> ...



I agree with a5pointer, it's because we miss their presence, and realize that the many happy times we had with them will never happen again, even though we still realize we will see them again one day. But Jesus knew He would see Lazarus shortly, so He had no reason to "miss" him.


----------



## A5pointer (Apr 9, 2008)

ColdSilverMoon said:


> North Jersey Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > ColdSilverMoon said:
> ...



Agreed, Jesus was disturbed that sin/death had caused pain to those who would miss Lazarus.


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 9, 2008)

> I have no problem with Him being moved emotionally either, and that may be part of it. But He was about to raise Lazarus, so it doesn't make sense to me that He would be sad that he died.



It is His knowledge of what was about to happen that always messes with my head. In the garden, knowing what was coming (even with a knowledge of His own impending resurrection), the coming separation from the Father is a reason to weep, no matter how short or what would happen afterwards. "It pleased Yaweh to crush him" is enough of a reason, full stop. I just don't get it for Lazarus, except that He weeps in sympathy for the family and friends who are so grieved by his passing.


----------

